# gas lines



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know in nor calif. that you have to have a gas line 6" above the ground or the roof. what I don't know is why. the upc does not give a reason nor do the inspectors know why. Any info would be helpfull. Thank You for your time.:blink:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

It all has to do with how the gas is pumped from the original well to the plant, you have to take into consideration the ratio of megotherms vs hydrotitans, see below, this should help.


----------



## Id plmr (Jan 7, 2009)

International Fuel Gas Commentary 2006
To help protect piping from corrosion resulting from exposure to moisture


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Id plmr said:


> International Fuel Gas Commentary 2006
> To help protect piping from corrosion resulting from exposure to moisture



Well that's an easy way to answer the question, I like to give details in my answers.:thumbup:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

The short answer is to protect from rust and corrosion.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I know in nor calif. that you have to have a gas line 6" above the ground or the roof. what I don't know is why. the upc does not give a reason nor do the inspectors know why. Any info would be helpfull. Thank You for your time.:blink:


Snow good reason


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody know this guy?
An Intro maybe?:whistling2:


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

To keep from cutting them with the lawnmower.


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm new.


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

We use galv. pipe for all natural gas that is exposed to the elements. so there would be no corrosion, and we have no snow in these parts. so why the 6"? Why not 4" or 2" or 10"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I'm new.


so how about an intro...


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I'm new.


 Thanks for the intro.:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

gusty60 said:


> Thanks for the intro.:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

gusty60 said:


> Thanks for the intro.:whistling2:


 no problem.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hes kidding right?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

No, he's serious.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I'm new.


I'm slightly used.


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hyper Piper said:


> To keep from cutting them with the lawnmower.


 I don't think I have to worry about that on the roof.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I'm new.


Yea we know that...
Stop at the intro area and elaborate...:blink:


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Yea we know that...
> Stop at the intro area and elaborate...:blink:


 so why the 6"


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi wolfman463,
We would love it if you were to accept our formal invitation to introduce yourself to us. You seem to either:


Be too thick to take the hint​
A smartass​
A combination of the 2​
Please go to the introductions forum and let us know a little about yourself such as:​
First name​
Years in the trade​
What state you are based in​
What code you use​
Are you an owner, journeyman, or apprentice​
Service, commercial, or residential​

I do not expect you will get any more replies to your posts until the above happens. (hint hint)

That is all.​


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Hi wolfman463,
> We would love it if you were to accept our formal invitation to introduce yourself to us. You seem to either:
> 
> 
> ...




I fixed it for ya IL:yes:​


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bullets make me look smart. 

​
​
:whistling2:​
:thumbup:​
:furious:​
:thumbsup:​
:blink:​
​
:no:​
​
​
​
:laughing:​
:yes:​
:jester:​


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Hi wolfman463,
> We would love it if you were to accept our formal invitation to introduce yourself to us. You seem to either:
> 
> 
> ...


 #2 is about it. though I could be thick headed at times.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> #2 is about it. though I could be thick headed at times.


Well then why don't you take your smartass to where someone actually gives a flying  about your problem...


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Well then why don't you take your smartass to where someone actually gives a flying  about your problem...


 I don't have a problem! 
I am very curious.
and nobody can give me a good answer. why the 6" 
why not 2"


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Cause that is what code says it has to be at.

Lets play nice Redwood he gave us an intro. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Cause that is what code says it has to be at.
> 
> Lets play nice Redwood he gave us an intro. :thumbsup:[/
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> I don't have a problem!
> I am very curious.
> and nobody can give me a good answer. why the 6"
> why not 2"


Protection from lawn mowers and weed wackers!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

6" for maintenance of the pipe and whatever the pipe is run on. Like a roofer might have to get underneath the pipe, a janitor to sweep under it, a plumber might have to get wrenches on it.

I've seen pipes pulled up and away from roofs so the roofer could work.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Cause that is what code says it has to be at.
> 
> Lets play nice Redwood he gave us an intro. :thumbsup:


That was before the intro...:laughing:

The intro came 10 minutes later...
See the 2nd post in the intro...
I do play nice....

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/all-righty-then-3083/#post37464

I just got a little edgy after 4 days of asking for an intro...
All is well now...


----------



## Pdesign (Mar 5, 2009)

Hyper Piper said:


> To keep from cutting them with the lawnmower.


 
Lol..I like your comment.


----------



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

Does this guy mean all gas lines must be 6" above ground once the gas supply enters the consumers premises/boundary? Is this similar to the US and Canada? 

Gas supply pipes here for residential must be min 375mm if below ground (LPG) similar regulation for natural gas. The supply pipe is normally PE (yellow plastic). Anything above ground and located out side is galvanized and the distribution pipe inside the house is normally plastic coated copper on a roll or standard copper lengths. Recently a stainless steel corrugated pipe on a roll became available, really handy to work with although the fittings require a great deal more attention as the pipe is corrugated but less fittings are required as it comes in 50mtr/100mtr rolls so you can pipe a house from gas meter to supply with no fittings in between. 

Our main natural gas suppler has only recently begun to highly regulate installers but its very hard to obtain the certificates due to minimal courses and large waiting lists.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

IrishPlumber said:


> Does this guy mean all gas lines must be 6" above ground once the gas supply enters the consumers premises/boundary? Is this similar to the US and Canada?


I am responsible for the disdtribution of gas from my utilities meter. I choose to use PE for my underground runs, however there are other options available. Should I choose to run a pipe along side a structure, I must maintain a minimum of 6" above the grade. It's for service - protection from the gardeners - poor irrigation runoff so the piping does not lay in standing water. Black pipe can be used, however is required to be epoxy coated (Scotch coat) but there are others as well.

The stainless pipe you just learned about is called CSST. Corrigated stainless steel tubing. I have been installing it for about 4 or 5 years now and use it often.

In my areas, the same rules apply for LP.
I will never use copper for gas distribution.


----------



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I am responsible for the disdtribution of gas from my utilities meter. I choose to use PE for my underground runs, however there are other options available. Should I choose to run a pipe along side a structure, I must maintain a minimum of 6" above the grade. It's for service - protection from the gardeners - poor irrigation runoff so the piping does not lay in standing water. Black pipe can be used, however is required to be epoxy coated (Scotch coat) but there are others as well.
> 
> The stainless pipe you just learned about is called CSST. Corrigated stainless steel tubing. I have been installing it for about 4 or 5 years now and use it often.
> 
> ...


Tankless, is it against codes to use copper for gas lines within a premises? or is it just your preference? Over here you can use copper and you often see the use of copper from the meter to appliances, both internal and external. If the coppers exposed you can even use compression fittings once they are accessible, all un accessible joints must be soldered. Copper gas pipes in stud work etc must be either sleved or plated to protect from screws etc. Also how do you test the gas line? Over here the supply is tested with a u gauge and must hold 95mb for 5 minuites after a settle period of 5 minuites. By the use of milibars you can detect the slighest drop in pressure.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here in Illinois, some places will allow us to use copper indoors and if it is exposed and flared, or silver soldered. But then during one of my continued education classes I was told copper is not allowed period. And since this came from a state official, now if I see copper gas lines I tear it out and pipe it in black. But even before I was told it was not allowed, I always used black pipe.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

speaking of gas line clearance.. i ran into this yesterday 1/2 blk on the exterior supported on grade the pipe is damn near rusted through... gas was shut off until its reworked by me or not in galvinized and struted atleast 6" above grade i told the lady the paint that was applied was not suffient protection..


----------



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

That is a bad gas line. Over here before galv became more available we used to wrap the gb/black with a tape called "Denzo" Its a real sticky substance made up of all kinds of matter to protect the pipe from the elements. 

Exposed external gas lines here are normally just gb/black and painted with a couple of coats of canary yellow. Just the paint to protect the pipe. This is more associated with industrial gas lines.


----------

